# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Soni Malaj

## shkodrane82

*Muzike ballkanike. Look ekstravant. Me muskuj por pa silikon. Dhe me tre te fejuar po aq VIP sa ajo. Gjithcka per nje album qe te beje "boom"*

Nese per nje minute nuk do t'i drejtosh asnje fjale, Soni mund te perhumbet krejt. E gjithe ajo gjalleri me te cilen ka qene duke folur deri pak sekonda me pare, i zhduket krejtesisht. I ngul syte ne nje cep te kafenese dhe duket krejtesisht e shperqendruar. Duhet qe t'i terheqesh vemendjen qe ajo te shkunde koken e te fitoje serish gjallerine, te filloje te flase shpejt e shpejt me tonin e sigurte dhe t'i shoqeroje te githa fjalet me levizje energjike te duarve. "Me falni por u shperqendrova ca. S'isha fare ketu. Po beja ca plane, ca llogari...". Atyre qe i qendrojne prane ne keto momente nuk u duket aspak e cuditshme qe Soni here pas here te humbase ne boten e vet. Sepse ata e dine fare mire edhe arsyen e shperqendrimit te saj: nuk ekziston ndonje djale qe ta kete bere ta humbase toruan ne kete menyre. Por eshte nje album i ri ai qe ia ka thithur te gjitha energjite. E ka bere se bashku me menaxherin e saj te shpenzojne gjithe kohen me detajet e promovimit: intervista, fushate publicitare, videoklipe, prezantime, koncerte... Pastaj ka edhe shkollen, diplomimi per frengjisht eshte ne prag. Por ka edhe ca plane te tjera qe shkojne pertej promovimit te albumit. Sepse ndonese ka pas vetes nje karriere shumevjecare muzikore, si pjese e grupit "Spirit Voice" dhe nje album dhe shume koncerte si soliste, Soni ndihet vec ne fillim te karrieres se saj. Dhe betohet qe nuk e thote aspak per modesti. Sepse ajo nuk mund te kenaqet me kaq sa ka arritur. 

Je natyre e pakenaqur? 

Aspak, jam teper e kenaqur me suksesin tim te deritanishem. Vecse nuk me mjafton. Dua qe gjithmone nje pune ta bej me te mire se ate qe kam bere me pare. Vetem keshtu mund t'i siguroj vetes nje karriere te sukseshme. Sepse per mua nuk mjafton te behesh i famshem ne nje moment te vetem: televizioni mund te ta jape kete mundesi. Ua jep shume njerezve shansin per t'u bere te njohur. Por pastaj nevojitet karriera e gjate. Dhe une dua qe te le emrin tim ne boten e muzikes shqiptare. 

Dhe kete album e ke menduar si pjese te ketij plani? 

Sigurisht, si cdo gje tjeter qe kam bere deri tani. Mendoj se nga shume drejtime albumi im i ri eshte shume me i realizuar profesionalisht sesa i pari, "Mbreteresha e nates", i cili kishte qellim qe pas shkeputjes nga grupi te me lanconte si soliste. Kurse per kete album jemi kujdesur me teper: kenget jane kompozuar pergjate nje viti dhe se bashku me menaxherim tim te studios FAF jemi perkujdesur per cdo detaj, qe ka te beje jo vetem me realizimin por edhe me menaxhimin e tij, ku kesaj radhe une bej edhe punen e bashkeproducentes. Duke pare gjithe punen qe eshte bere me kaq pasion, planet e promovimit, cilesine e kengeve mendoj se do te jete shume me i suksesshem se albumi i pare. 

Eshte bindje e jotja apo behet fjale per opinione te te tjereve? 

Eshte menaxheri im ai qe ka bere disa testime. Dhe ata qe e kane degjuar, kane thene se albumi do jete nje boom i vertete. 

Per c'lloj muzike behet fjale? 

Sic ka edhe emrin, "Eja ne Ballkan". Nje muzike ritmike ku dallohen qarte ritmet dhe ngjyrat ballkanike. Sepse per te kane punuar kompozitore jo vetem shqiptare, por edhe nga vendet e Ballkanit. 

A mund te quhet kjo nje zgjedhje komerciale? Domethene qe ti interpreton pikerisht ate muzike qe duan njerezit. 

Nuk do te ishte normale qe une te beja nje muzike qe e pelqeja vetem une dhe jo njerezit, sepse ndryshe, c'kuptim do te kishte! Asnje kengetar nuk do te quhej dot i tille nese nuk do te kishte fansat e vet. Prandaj ka raste qe i duhet te dale paksa nga vetja per te bere ate qe do publiku. Por kjo nuk do te thote qe t'i le preferencat e mia pas dore. Idealja eshte qe t'i gershetosh te dyja: kjo eshte bere edhe ne albumin tim. 

Thua qe kengetari duhet t'u pershtatet shijeve te publikt. Kjo ndodh edhe me pamjen e jashtme? 

Publiku ka ndikimin e vet edhe ketu: artisti perpiqet dhe investon ne "look"-un e tij qe t'u pelqeje te tjereve. Por me teper sesa fansat ndikojne ne paraqitjen e nje kengetareje, eshte vete kengetarja ajo qe kthehet ne nje model per fansat. Ka mjaft raste kur pamja e vecante e nje njeriu te skenes frymezon moden per shume vajza te tjera qe e ndjekin si idhull. Dhe mua, pse jo, me pelqen te jem e vecante, te jem e shquar edhe per "look"-un. 

A te ka ndodhur ndonjehere e kunderta: qe te besh ndryshime ne pamjen e jashtme vetem pse kete e duan fansat? 

Ka ndodhur njehere, nga fundi i vitit qe shkoi. Kisha shtuar ca ne peshe, arrita deri ne 57 kg dhe menaxherit tim i thane se ne ate periudhe ne Kosove po pelqehesha me shume. Atij i thane "Per xhirimet e Vitit te Ri Sonin e duan te kolme". Dhe une duhej te shtoja edhe ca kile. 

Aq sa ne festivalin e fundvitit? 

Po, ai ka qene shendeti im maksimal. 

Ne fotografite e reja te albumit dukesh shume me elegante. Dhe me nje bark gjithe muskuj. 

Muskujt i kam pasur gjithmone sepse jam marre vazhdimisht me palester. Edhe kur isha 57 kg, ne kulmin e shendetit, te gjitha kilet qe kisha shtuar, i kisha vene muskuj. Madje ne ate kohe bera nje vizite kontrolli ne nje klinike bukurie ne Paris ku me thane se gjithe ata muskuj nuk ishin normale per trupin tim. E mendoni, 87 per qind te trupit e kisha muskul, 30 perqind me shume se c'duhej. 

Pse i gjithe ky pasion per palestren? 

Dikur shkoja dite per dite me teper se dy ore, tani e kam rralluar ne kater dite ne jave. Me sherben mbi te gjitha per te pasur nje diafragme te mire, nese nuk do te beja nje stervitje te tille si zor se do t'i perballoja koncertet "live". Pastaj me pelqen palestra edhe si nje forme clirimi energjish per t'u ndjere mire. Jo thjesht si nje mjet per te modeluar trupin. 

Persa i takon modelimit te trupit, flitet se e ke rritur gjoksin me silikon. 

E kam degjuar kete thashethem. Por eshte vetem thashethem. 

E megjithate gjoksi tani duket me i madh. 

Nga koha e "Spirit Voice" apo jo? Po sepse jam rritur qe nga ajo kohe. Tani nuk jam me vajze e vogel por nje femer qe ka shperthyer. Pastaj nese do ta kisha bere nje nderhyrje te tille, nuk do ta mohoja aspak. Nuk kam ndonje gje kunder ketyre operacioneve, vetem se une nuk mund ta rris gjoksin sepse e imagjinoni dot se si do te dukesha kur dal ne skene dhe kercej aq sa kercej une? Nuk ka gje me te bezdishme se nje gjoks i madh ne te tilla raste. Pastaj si do te mund te ndihesha e lehte per te levizur me pjese te teperta ne trup?! 

Shpenzon shume per te mbetur ne forme? 

Jo me teper se shume kengetare te tjera. Fale Zotit nuk me eshte dashur te shpenzoj para per gjera qe m'i ka falur natyra. 

Imazhi agresiv ne fotografite e reja te albumit ben pjese ne "look"-n e ri qe ka kerkuar publiku? 

Nuk e di nese me duan agresive, por une kam nxjerre aty agresivitetin tim natyror. Jo te ekzagjeruar kuptohet. Ne fakt shume njerez me kane thene se kaq agresiviteti qe kam me ben te dukem me femer. Mjaft qe te jete agresivitet femeror, i natyrshem dhe atehere eshte i pelqyeshem. 

Te ka ndodhur edhe ne jete te jesh agresive? 

Ndodh, si me cdo njeri. Pastaj jeta artistike nuk eshte dhe aq e thjeshte, cdo dite dalin njerez te rinj qe synojne te behen te famshem. Nuk eshte cdo gje aq e bukur sa duket ne ekran, ka raste qe eshte nje lufte e vertete. 

Nderkohe ne kete "lufte" ke mbijetuar per shume vite, si pjese e "Spirit Voice" dhe pastaj si soliste. Mendon qe karriera me vete kaq qene me e suksesshme? 

Mendoj se po. Kete e tregoi me se miri albumi im i pare. Ka nje vit e gjysme ne treg dhe vazhdon te kerkohet. 

Po me "Spirit Voice" ke marre cmime, kurse si Soni jo. 

Kam marre cmim, si nuk kam marre. Ne "Polifest". Kurse ne Shqiperi nuk kam qene e pranishme ne gjithe festivalet ku dikur merrja pjese. 

Pse kjo terheqje? 

Sepse synimi im tani nuk jane festivalet. Dikur ato kane qene i vetmi vend ku mund te nxirrje kengen. Tani ka edhe kanale muzikore, ka nje treg te mirefillte shitjesh te kenges, ka videoklipe. Arti tani ka filluar te funksionoje si "showbiz" dhe festivalet dhe cmimet nuk jane me e vetmja menyre per te shkuar tek fansat. 

Kesaj radhe a e ke gati nje strategji per te shkuar tek keta fansa? 

Po, gjithcka eshte gati: albumi del ne prill dhe jemi duke programuar gjithe aktivitetet promovuese. Me i madhi besoj se do te jete nje koncert i madh "Soni Show" me shume te ftuar. Nderkohe jemi ne bisedime me disa firma qe une dhe albumi im te kthehemi ne imazhin viziv te tyre. Besoj se do te realizohet. Nderkohe qe albumin do ta promovoj gjate edicionit te ri te spektaklit te Petri Bozos "Netet e klipit shqiptar". Mendoj se prezazntimi i videoklipit tim te ri brenda ketij spektakli do te jete dicka e vecante. 

Si eshte ky videoklip? 

Nuk mund ta rrefej qe tani, por eshte krejt gati. Ka kaq shume ritem, kercim, kater grupe baleti... Eshte krejt ndryshe nga cdo gje qe kam bere deri tani. Sic eshte edhe kenga e klipit, "Nje me dy". 

Kush eshte nje me dy? 

Eshte nje loje e Rozana Radit, qe ka bere tekstin e kenges. 

Per t'u bere me edhe provokuese ke zgjedhur te bashkepunosh me Rozanen? 

Ishte nje bashkepunim i kendshem. Ajo ka bere dy tekste kengesh ne albumin tim te ri. Ne njeren prej tyre ka luajtur me tiparet e mia per shembull. Jane vertete tekstet e Rozanes, por me perputhen fare mire mua. 

Edhe "Nje me dy"? 

Kjo jo dhe aq: eshte nje tekst i lezecem qe flet per nje vajze qe pelqen nje djale dhe do ta beje per vete. Dhe i thote qe do vije nje dite dhe ai do behet sherbetori i saj. 

Ty nuk te ka ndodhur ndonjehere kjo? 

Jo, nuk kam dashur ndonjehere qe ndoje djale te jete sherbetori im, sepse mendoj se midis sekseve ekziston barazia. Pastaj nuk me ka ndodhur ndonjehere qe te dua te bej per vete ndonje djale dhe ai te mos ma vare. 

Domethene nuk keni probleme me te dashurin? 

Tani nuk jam e lidhur me askend. 

Por pak kohe me pare keni folur ne nje interviste per nje te dashur francez? 

Nuk ka ndonje sekret ketu: kam jetuar per shume kohe nje lidhje mjaft te qendrueshme, qe ka qene fare publike, nuk e kam mbajtur asnjehere te fshehte. Ne lidhje ku jam ndjere mire dhe kaq. 

Por nderkohe eshte shkruar se jeni fejuar me Shpat Kasapin? 

Pse vetem me te? Edhe me Ardian Gaxhen, se fundmi edhe me Ermal Fejzullahun. Shtypi, sidomos ai kosovar, me fejon cdo jave. Aq sa edhe prinderit e mi qeshin dhe thone se nuk e dine se cilit dhender t'i japin doren. 

Kaq lehte i merr gjithmone thashethemet? 

I marr lehte per aq kohe sa jane te pademshme, sepse qe te tre ata kengetare i kam vetem miq te mire dhe kaq. Nuk me prishet pune per aq kohe sa thone se jam fejuar me nje kengetar, sepse nese do te ngjisnin ndonje politikan... S'e di si do reagoja ne kete rast. Kur me "fejojne" me ndonje kengetar, nuk ua marr dhe aq per ters fansave. Mesa duket duan te me shohin te fejuar. 

Ne kete rast mund edhe te perfitoni. Sepse nje cift Soni - Shpat Kasapi pershembull do te ishte me i suksesshem si showbiz, apo jo? 

Po edhe jo. Sepse ka edhe rriskun e vet. Mund te mendosh se une ne kete rast perfitoj dhe bej per vete edhe fansat e Shpat Kasapit. Por mund te ndodhe edhe e kunderta. Ku i dihet qe vajzat qe e adhurojne ate nuk do te beheshin xheloze? Gjithsesi, te gjitha jane vetem hamendje per aq kohe sa une dhe Ardiani, Shpati apo edhe Ermali thjesht jemi miq dhe bashkepunetore te mire. Pastaj nuk do te doja kurrsesi qe te isha e suksesshme si e fejuara e ndokujt. Suksesi eshte i Sonit dhe vetem i saj.

----------


## shkodrane82

Per mendimin tim eshte nder kengetaret me te plota keto kohet e fundit.

Ka ze, ka stil, ka bukuri e per me shume ka finese.

Si ju duket juve?

----------


## amaro

Hera pare qe e shoh tek ajo foto e vockel, une e mbaj mend me grupin spirit voice dhe kudo qe shkonin merrnin saksofonin me vete, por me sa kuptova edhe nga intervista eshte drejt kulmit dhe mendoj qe  ka bere mire qe ka dale solo sepse kur ishin spirit voice nuk u duronin dot, gjithashtu eshte mire qe popi shqiptar te kete ngjyra.

----------


## shkodrane82

Nuk po mund te gjej foto te tjera online te sajat. 

Eshte shume e paraqitshme dhe te pakten nuk futet ne nje kategori me : Bleonen,
Rozanen apo Rovenen.

----------


## helene

une e mbaj mend kete gocen, dhe ka nje ze me te vertete te fuqishem.

----------


## ChuChu

Ja dhe nje nga afer qe mos ju ngelej merak. Komente s'po bej vetem ngaqe e ka hap temen Shkodranja.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## diikush

ca kengesh kendon kjo Soni qe e paskan kopjuar emrin e kesaj te afermet e shkodranes?   :shkelje syri: 

na la kurbeti injorante nga artistet e rinj na la....   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DeuS

> Si ju duket juve?


Vallai mi shkodrane, kam 6 vjet pa e pare nga afer dhe me cfare po shoh nga kjo foto, asgje nuk paska ndryshuar, pervec pak me pjekuri ne fytyre, e cila theksohet nga ai tualet i tepruar dhe demode qe paska bere...! Media ka nje efekt teper te cuditshem tek njerezit ama...e mbaj mend vogelushen nje here e nje kohe kur ishte ne vit te dyte dhe une ne te katertin...njerezve u dukej gjigande vetem sepse e shikonin ne televizor, e nderkohe tek e kisha te ulur ne preher...nuk ishte asgje me teper vecse nje vajze e thjeshte, pak kapricoze, e dashur, me ze te bukur dhe me nje ambicie te theksuar...qe e beri te arrije aty ku eshte sot! ...lol...dikur hoqem te zinjte e ullirit per ta mesuar te puthe...kurse sot lexojme numrat e bandillave qe e gjejne buken gati! ...e askush nuk ta di per nder thuj!  :ngerdheshje: 

Emrin e ka Sonja dhe jo Soni...sic e paskan modifiku moderrnet!
Edhe n.q.s e ke merak ta shohesh ne foto, hudhu anej online se po ta bejme ate favor (mgjs Kuqka ka te drejte...), meqe ketu nuk ka lezet...plus qe duke qene dhe surrati im prej delenxhiu te vuajtur prej luftes aty, ka rrezik te krijoje ndonje ngarkim te mundshem serveri, ose te djege ekranin fare! (lol)

Po qe eshte tropojane, e dije?

----------


## Prototype

Sa patriote qenka ....lol ... po ategolfin e kuq kush ja paska shqyer   :kryqezohen:  
Ene kjo si Bleona me duket mu  ...

----------


## reni00

> Ene kjo si Bleona me duket mu  ...


Kjo eshte me e embel... per mua ka 10

----------


## shkodrane82

O Kuqe thnx per foton si gjithmone shume e gatshme, dhe mos u kurse ne komente maj se qejfe qejfe eshte kjo dyrnja. Po sikur ta shifesh pak me 
shume ne videoklipe dhe kenge do ndryshoje mendim. Nuk i afrohet 
askund Bleones.


Dikush emrin sja ka kopjuar askush...ske degju ti emer Sonila ne Shqiperi??
Ca emrash vihen andej nga jeto ti...?? Bukurie, Behije.....lol.

Deus si te shkoj jeta tu puthe vipa mer cun... :ngerdheshje:  E di se eshte Tropojane se
ka ndjekur nga afer fushaten elektorale te Sales dhe ka bere deklarata te 
tilla ne prani te njerzeve qe une i njof. Gjithsesi kur te flasim andej nga ana 
tjeter do ta shofim nje here ate pune. Po gjithsesi si te jete ty sta kalo per bukuri....lol.

----------


## DeuS

S'ishte VIP por vec DHIP ne ate kohe mi lonke  :ngerdheshje: ...sapo pati fillu tu ciceru ka pak neper festivale! Nejse...no more information per agjentat e shikut (lol) Iku vera me gushtin rrusho, dikur gdhinim mengjesin ku te na qellonte, me nga nje arome gushe te ndryshme cdo jave...kurse tashi, eh tashi (lol) ...me bo vaki mos me gdhi tek i njejti krevat cdo mengjes...u lajmeru direkt policia, ambulanca e zjarrfiksja! Pah, c'ti lidhkan komet kto femnat e sotme mer yahoo...

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

> S'ishte VIP por vec DHIP ne ate kohe mi lonke ...sapo pati fillu tu ciceru ka pak neper festivale! Nejse...no more information per agjentat e shikut (lol) Iku vera me gushtin rrusho, dikur gdhinim mengjesin ku te na qellonte, me nga nje arome gushe te ndryshme cdo jave...kurse tashi, eh tashi (lol) ...me bo vaki mos me gdhi tek i njejti krevat cdo mengjes...u lajmeru direkt policia, ambulanca e zjarrfiksja! Pah, c'ti lidhkan komet kto femnat e sotme mer yahoo...



Fillojne ne ....e marojne ne Vipa aq ka rendesi.. :ngerdheshje: 
Dhe mos mi kujto shume kohet e vjetra se po te kap naj depresion, jo per gje
po e kam mostren ne shpi dhe kur kujton rinine gati mi bie infrakt..  :pa dhembe:

----------


## London_

Soni i ka te gjitha 

tek bukuria jo edhe ac nese e keni takuar ne realitet pa MAKE UP nuk do mundeni ta njiheni
kam qen ne koncert me te

edhe e dyta kopjon BRITNEY SPEARS

cdo gje ce ben e ka me stilin e britnit 

kta dyja i ka gjeja te DOBTA tjerat i ka BOMB

----------


## anabanana

simpatike esht,zerin e ka shum te mir dhe keng t bukura ka,meduket pak mendjemadhe nga pergjigjet qe dha tek intervista me lart,
kengen shukarije* me sinan hoxhen e kan qar fare shum keng e bukur dhe vidjoklip esht shum i bukur ,aty kercen shum mir ajo.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> Sa patriote qenka ....lol ... po ategolfin e kuq kush ja paska shqyer   
> Ene kjo si Bleona me duket mu  ...


ahahahha po pra shoqe siduket :P 

ke kjo fotoja e fundit duket sh nare noi kong tasaj skom nigju kshuqe... kaq komente kom

prit se tashi e lexova tamom ate postimin lartt paska bashkpunu me sinan hoxhen next osht andi shkoza?

----------


## TiLoNcE

mu kto Spirit Voice mkan pelqy shume
ene kjo osht shum kinge..plus zoni i ksaj me ka pelqy gjithmon

----------


## Fiona

ne disa foto ka dal shume bukur, dhe ne disa, Ok.  Ne pergjithesi ngjan mir, po ndonje nga kenget s'ja kam nigju.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

tashi sa nigjova nji kong te ksaj ene mpelqevi sh 
kshuqe ka zoni ja vleka.. lolz

----------


## Bl3ri

*Soni - Te Dua TY*

Tek ti jeton shpirt dashuria
Tek buzet tua e gjeta jeten
Kur me prek te them te dua
Jan te miat buzt e tua
Mere qiellin ta kam falur
Me merrr

Ti je bota ti je dielli
Ti je deti ti je qielli
Ti je ai
*Te dua TY*

Je gjysma ime ne kete jete
*Gjithcka qe kam*
Nese nje dite me nuk do jem
U shkruajte ne toke e *jotja jam*

Nje oqean qe na ndan
( _nuk e kuptoj se cka thot ketu_ )
Nje dite qielli do te qaje
Dielli do te dije te ngrohe.

----------

